# How to get a 16 pound dale for under 4k



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Right here. This is is. I have ridden a super six, a system six, a six 13, a caad9, a caad 8 and others. And by ridden, I mean I have owned them and ridden them for over a year.

Frame - $600
Campy Chorus 11 - $1000
Mavic Cosmic Ultimate - $2000 and then like $300 for MP3 program
Saddle, bars, peddles, seatpost - do whatever you want, but I got deda, FSA and Fizik for under $400.

I will take this setup any day any time any place over the super six or whatever with dura ace, red, record but with an everyday clincher wheel. I am telling you, this setup is faster and with the tubulars it's as comfy as a super six with clinchers and it's stiffer and with the setup this is one light machine. These wheels need to get more coverage - yea they aren't sexy like zipps, but they are lighter, the hubs rock and with MP3 you can ride them everyday.

how much blacker can this bike be?


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

that's dead sexy.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ronderman said:


> how much blacker can this bike be?


Well, black hoods and calipers would make it more black


----------



## PhD in Cycology (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually, sub 16 for 4k is pretty easy. Go into Cannondale store with $3299 and order a CAAD10-1... and it's got your black thing working...


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Well, black hoods and calipers would make it more black


:lol: I was going to say the same. Nice looking ride though.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

arent some or all the 2011 supersix's minus 16lbs ? and some are under 3-4k ??


either way, the bike is nice........but its not like its impossible to do


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

CdaleNut said:


> arent some or all the 2011 supersix's minus 16lbs ? and some are under 3-4k ??
> 
> 
> either way, the bike is nice........but its not like its impossible to do


Let me clarify - how to get a kick-A$$, race ready, light-A$$ bike for under 4k. I had the system six with kysriums and those wheels are better than most of the wheels that come on the 2010 or 11 super six - except for the 8k ultimate. I can tell you right now, from a lot of experience, that the CAAD 9 with a cosmic ultimate wheels is faster and lighter.

My super six with SL cranks and ksriums and the same groupset was the same weight - you can add it up - 260 grams on the frame, 100 grams on the cranks, but the wheels are around 320 grams less - so difference is negligible. The CAAD 9 with the ultimate wheels though is faster. No if ands or buts, it's faster. I'm just saying . . . consider those wheels or a frameset.


----------



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

*ya your bike is fastah*

Your bike should be faster considering you paid $2000.00 for a wheel set. I am jealous, as it would take me two to three years to save up that kind of dough.:mad2: 

you know power meter can make you fast too..:thumbsup:


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

mind if we see the bike on a scale?


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

jjvibes said:


> Your bike should be faster considering you paid $2000.00 for a wheel set. I am jealous, as it would take me two to three years to save up that kind of dough.:mad2:
> 
> you know power meter can make you fast too..:thumbsup:


You're right on two counts - it is faster and a power meter will make one faster, too. I actually had a power meter figuring a training tool was going to make me faster. Well, I liked it, but I'm 40, I've been racing for 20 years and I know where I stand. Sometimes I do 170 miles a week and sometimes 20 - my point, I'm just not going to follow a regimented training plan. I wanted some light wheels, and I mean light, I'm a 190 pounds and 6'3" - I can ride 260 watts for over 2 hours, but at my size, so what. I was just getting sick of knowing numbers, but not being able to do anything about it (truth be told, I run a company and I like to go to good client dinners, too). So I sold the power system, got a deal on the wheels and had a warranty carbon frame I could sell. In the end, I came out positive cash and the wheels are absolutely faster. 400 grams lighter, tubulars and aero - what's not to like - the mavic MP3 program - sign me up. My only regret, I should have done this 2 years ago rather than purchasing power. Again, though, that's me and my needs, but all things being equal - those wheels ROCK.


----------



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

*Numbers?*

hey I am for 40 too and that's not old. Unless you believe it is. I am sorry to "bat the bee nest" but we talk about bike weight, body weight, height, prices on our ride. Those are all numbers, as well. Man, I am the opposite; the pwr thing has been the best thing for me and I feel more fresh and focused than ever. You mentioned about holding x wattage for x time. So? There is so much more. :idea: Again, I know I am being punchy and I do love your ride. Infact, I saw a caad 9 today at a crit and after riding my bianchi for 5 seasons I am excited to get something stiffer and that is what I hear about the caad 9's and hopefully 10's.

At the end, it's what makes us happy. That is why I am buying a wireless pwr tap with my new caad 10. We are all diff. and yes I am embracing my middle aged with pretty sever arthritis and using pwr keeps my efforts in check. I will never stop riding.


Man, can't afford a carbon rig so this is it!! Can't wait til next season to ride my new cannondale.
jjvibes


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

jjvibes said:


> hey I am for 40 too and that's not old. Unless you believe it is. I am sorry to "bat the bee nest" but we talk about bike weight, body weight, height, prices on our ride. Those are all numbers, as well. Man, I am the opposite; the pwr thing has been the best thing for me and I feel more fresh and focused than ever. You mentioned about holding x wattage for x time. So? There is so much more. :idea: Again, I know I am being punchy and I do love your ride. Infact, I saw a caad 9 today at a crit and after riding my bianchi for 5 seasons I am excited to get something stiffer and that is what I hear about the caad 9's and hopefully 10's.
> 
> At the end, it's what makes us happy. That is why I am buying a wireless pwr tap with my new caad 10. We are all diff. and yes I am embracing my middle aged with pretty sever arthritis and using pwr keeps my efforts in check. I will never stop riding.
> 
> ...


Yea, no 40 is not old and I don't feel old, but I don't feel 22 either. Like I said, for me, the power thing just didn't work, more because of me than anything. I guess my point is, unless you're dedicated to it, power doesn't do jack. If you want to ride and just go faster, then these wheels will do the trick.

As for the CAAD and rocking the crits - you can't beat that frame dollar to performance. Go for it, you're going to love it.


----------



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks..I am of a road racer, but hoping this would do the trick.

jjvibes


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> mind if we see the bike on a scale?




++111 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

*Sure, but give me a few days*



CdaleNut said:


> ++111 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I did the weighing on the old bathroom scale, weighed myself then myself plus bike. I'll get to the shop later this week and give it a proper weighing.

Patrick


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

ronderman said:


> I did the weighing on the old bathroom scale, weighed myself then myself plus bike. I'll get to the shop later this week and give it a proper weighing.
> 
> Patrick


i weighed the bike (size 52) in my signature on the bathroom scale with cateye computer, bottle cages (CF), and pedals. it came out to 16.6 lbs. i dont believe it for a second.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I did the same weighing on my bathroom scale. It was pretty close.

The bathroom scale method came out to 16.23, and on the bike shop Park Tools hanging scale, it came out to 16.05.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

AvantDale said:


> I did the same weighing on my bathroom scale. It was pretty close.
> 
> The bathroom scale method came out to 16.23, and on the bike shop Park Tools hanging scale, it came out to 16.05.


my look came out to 16.6 on the digital bathroom scale. i have a park scale coming in the mail. i'll get the exact weight coming.


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

Try a Pedal Force CG1. Sub 1kg frame. Tough as (I am 100kg and it is fine for me), They will sell you any gruppo you want for dirt cheap, wheels, handlebars etc. Under 4000 easy for 15pds if you want.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

2011 SuperX with Ksyrium and Rival


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

you asked and here you go - as you can see 16.06 pounds. This is THE setup. Again, CAAD 9 frame $600, Campy Chorus $1,000, Mavic Cosmic Carbone $2,000, then MP3 programs and handle bars, tape, saddle, post and peddles - this is way, way better than some carbon frame with, say, SRAM and clinchers.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

You promise us a 16 lb. bike and you bring us this bloated pig dog at 16.06???

Bah. Take it away, you son of a snake oil salesman! :incazzato:


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

my look 566 is the same exact weight: 16lb 6oz. w/ uncut steerer
Look 566 w/ rival groupset: 2400
Sram S30 sprint wheelset: 575
cockpit upgrades: 120
supersonic tubes: 23
Gp4000s: 60


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> my look 566 is the same exact weight: 16lb 6oz. w/ uncut steerer
> Look 566 w/ rival groupset: 2400
> Sram S30 sprint wheelset: 575
> cockpit upgrades: 120
> ...


I'm not saying 16 pounds is crazy at 4k (though my title did suggest it) - I meant it was a fast and race ready bike. 1500 gram clincher wheels are not fast. They are too heavy and clinchers are not as fast as tubular - it's true. My point was 4k for a fast bike with 1000 gram aero wheels - there is a reason Garmin, Lotto and Liquigas all ride those wheels even in mountain stages - they are light and fast.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

ronderman said:


> I'm not saying 16 pounds is crazy at 4k (though my title did suggest it) - I meant it was a fast and race ready bike. 1500 gram clincher wheels are not fast. They are too heavy and clinchers are not as fast as tubular - it's true. My point was 4k for a fast bike with 1000 gram aero wheels - there is a reason Garmin, Lotto and Liquigas all ride those wheels even in mountain stages - they are light and fast.


true, very race-able bike. Never said anything about your bike sucking, but 16lbs isn't very hard for 4k and a cheap aluminum frame to boot.

my ride is carbon and the frame cost me a lot more. i wont be racing it, but i do centuries and other longer rides on it. Different tools for different purposes. I'm not trying to win a time trial right now, but you sound like you are. 1500g clinchers are faster when you get a flat and are trying to change your tubular tire. And while we're at it - taking too much pride into our own rides - Mavic wheels suck


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice build. 

You could have saved some money and weight by building your own wheels.  

The money savings in the wheels could have gotten you Record or Super Record.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

AvantDale said:


> Nice build.
> 
> You could have saved some money and weight by building your own wheels.
> 
> The money savings in the wheels could have gotten you Record or Super Record.


I have a pair of Joe Young built wheels with DT Swiss 240 hubs. Love them, but these wheels are aero and weigh under 1100 grams and they are stiff as anything.

So, what hand builts would you suggest is on par?


----------



## toadbiker (Mar 14, 2006)

*14.9 lbs*

Very nice bike you got there

One can put together some value oriented but light bikes with some effort

I've seen a sub 15 bike complete with pedals, computer and cages come in at 14.9
the guy pieced it together with old 10 spd Record, Zipp 404/303 tubulars, Deda, KCNC brakes

He probably spent only $1500 putting it together...course via ebay it takes a while


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

toadbiker said:


> Very nice bike you got there
> 
> One can put together some value oriented but light bikes with some effort
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it!!!! The wheels will shed 400 grams and will be faster. I did it buying everything new - though the campy came from oversees and the wheels were from 2009, but they haven't changed so I'll take the $1,000 savings thank you. Everything is backed by warranty and the wheels are on the MP3 program - so I will ride them way more than not.

If I had a super six frame and dale SL cranks that would have been another 250 grams or so, but the 16.06 is a full built bike with computer mount and bottle cages and peddles (the heavy time ones, not the lighter ti ones).


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Depends on what you want to do with the wheels. Flats, climbing, etc.

IMO...16lbs is a pretty respectable weight for a bike. If your happy with the way the bike is, just leave it be.

I actually have a System 6 frame sitting in the closet. I can probably drop another half pound by switching out my Six13 to that frame. My 13 weighs in at 16.05. I'm in no hurry to switch frames, since I'm happy with the way my 13 rides.


----------

